# NEW XM-L Color RGBW Eagletac D25LC2



## Overclocker (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## slntdth93 (Dec 15, 2013)

Seems interesting - Wonder how they'll do the UI for the light.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds cool!


----------



## skyfire (Dec 15, 2013)

about time we see more RBGW lights. :thumbsup: the quark RGB always interested me, but its UI was way too fancy.
the defrosted lens is a nice touch to clean up the beam.


----------



## hron61 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'll probably buy one. Been waiting for someone to come out with one again. And the diffused lens should be a nice touch.


----------



## Rexlion (Dec 15, 2013)

The current D2LC2 with XM-L2 appears to function in a way that is very reminiscent of the Quark RGB. On/off and mode control from tail clicky, but alternation between "groups 1 and 2" by tightening or loosening the head. I guess if 4Sevens won't make another run of RGBs, Eagletac will!


----------



## blackFFM (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice! Where do you get the pictures from?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 15, 2013)

Cool, how did you get this insider info? I just checked out their website and did not see any mention of this. Nice find and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jay611j (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice! Thanks for sharing. I can't wait to get my hands on one of these. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## kj2 (Dec 16, 2013)

On my Eagletac dealer website now


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks very interesting...can't wait for a more in-depth look at this as well as the T25C2.

On the top of those two I just saw the 2014 D25A will come with a Nichia 219 option, EagleTac is definatly going to be monopolizing my light budget for the next several months.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 16, 2013)

I have been asking for a D25A with the Nichia 219, this is fantastic news.


----------



## medic2491 (Dec 16, 2013)

This looks awesome! I'm looking for a light that will primarily do white but I need to be able to set it up to turn on in momentary low blue for certain work situations. 

EDIT: I did some searching and came up with this website that covers the specs on the new XM-L Color LED. The spec sheet is there. In short-- it's a 5x5 with a 1A max on all four LEDs.


----------



## Overclocker (Dec 16, 2013)

Mr. Tone said:


> I have been asking for a D25A with the Nichia 219, this is fantastic news.



wish granted!


----------



## Moonshadow (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks very interesting - especially if the UI works well with the forward clicky.

*kj2* - do you have a link to the website ? There's nothing showing on any UK stockists yet.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 17, 2013)

Moonshadow said:


> Looks very interesting - especially if the UI works well with the forward clicky.
> 
> *kj2* - do you have a link to the website ? There's nothing showing on any UK stockists yet.


search for NKON  he also has a .eu website.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 17, 2013)

That titanium D25A Clicky is a beautiful work of art! Thanks for the pic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Etsu (Dec 18, 2013)

For those of you who have used RGB lights, how does the color compare to a white LED light, or a natural (black-body-radiation) white light like an incandescent bulb?

I've always found that white light from a florescent bulb or an LED bulb (whether cool white or warm white or daylight) to look a bit unnatural. Colors aren't quite right, and it's not a pleasant or flattering light.

I think we've evolved to prefer a nice bell-curve of light frequencies from light. Whether that be from the sun, or an incandescent bulb. Florescent and LED spectrums don't have that nice bell-curve distribution. That's not to say that an incandescent bulb is great at showing accurate colors, but it somehow feels nicer.

Is a RGB light better at mimmicking a natural light, or is it even worse than a regular LED or florescent?


----------



## wertzius (Dec 18, 2013)

The RGB lights don't use the single colors to produce white light. They have a separate die to producewhite light.It is the same white light you find in normal flashlights. The only light i know which uses colored LEDs to produce white light is the Powertac Chamaeleon.

Try Nichia High CRI lights for a nice light oder Cree XM-L CRI 90 LEDs if you prefer incandescent light.
Gesendet von meinem GT-N8000 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Etsu (Dec 18, 2013)

wertzius said:


> Try Nichia High CRI lights for a nice light oder Cree XM-L CRI 90 LEDs if you prefer incandescent light.



Thanks. Thinking of ordering a custom Preon with a Nichia 219. I've heard the high CRI XMLs are rather ugly, whereas the Nichia is nice. Any truth to that, or are they pretty-much the same?


----------



## wertzius (Dec 18, 2013)

I like the Nichias more. They have a neutralwhite sunlight-like tint. The XM-Ls have a warmer, candlelight-like tint. They offer nearly the same CRI. For comparison:


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 18, 2013)

Etsu said:


> Thanks. Thinking of ordering a custom Preon with a Nichia 219. I've heard the high CRI XMLs are rather ugly, whereas the Nichia is nice. Any truth to that, or are they pretty-much the same?



As others have said the hi CRI XM-L2 and XP-G2 are very warm tints, approx. 3000K. The Nichia 219 hi CRI around here are 4500K which most consider a neutral white. The Cree hi CRI look like under-driven incandescents to my eyes. I had a hi CRI XP-G drop-in and it was too warm for me. The Nichia 219 is the kind of neutral white that I prefer. I like tints to be between 4000K and 4500K as a personal preference.


----------



## Etsu (Dec 18, 2013)

Hard to tell from a beamshot, since the white-balance could be anything. But you seem to be in the majority about preferring the Nichia 219, so maybe I'll go with that and see. I haven't heard anything bad about it, and lots of praise.

I am somewhat confused by the CRI rating. Based on how it calculates averages on various specific colors, I take it that two very similar light profiles may have very different CRI values, and in some cases a low CRI light may be more pleasant than a high CRI light. So I'm concerned that some LED manufacturers may be "gaming the system" by producing lights that have high CRI but aren't necessarily nice lighting.

I know that when I do my own test on a CRI color palette, I don't see a big difference in the colors whether I use a cool white LED (CRI ~65) or an incandescent flashlight (CRI 100). However, the incandescent certainly looks more pleasing to the eye, with the colors looking more natural.

So, that's what I'm after: something pleasing to the eye, not necessarily something that has a high CRI when measured against 8 hand-picked pastel colors on a color palette.



Mr. Tone said:


> As others have said the hi CRI XM-L2 and XP-G2 are very warm tints, approx. 3000K. The Nichia 219 hi CRI around here are 4500K which most consider a neutral white.



Hmmm, yeah, 3000K would look too orange for me I think.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Dec 20, 2013)

For those that are curious on how the UI works as well as the full specs the D25LC2 Color is now on Eagltac's website.


----------



## Moonshadow (Dec 21, 2013)

http://www.eagletac.com/html/d25lc2color/features/control.html

Wonderful - that's almost exactly how I was hoping it was going to be. 

Forward clicky, turn head to select level, tighten/loosen to switch colours. Look forward to seeing a full review once these come out.


----------



## Calcustom (Jan 5, 2014)

*New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

I picked up the new Eagletac D25LC2 Color. I have no practical reason for the light, but thought it would be fun to play with.
The colors are brighter than I expected and I like the interface. I would like low output to be lower on all the colors. The beam profile
is oval shaped, because of the led. All in all I really like the light.


----------



## netprince (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice! I I am interested in this light as well. Is there anyway you could take some beamshots?


----------



## Calcustom (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

I don't have the time today maybe tomorrow. The beam is real floody and I don't notice the oval beam outside. What really impresses me is how bright the colors are.


----------



## mizjif (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

I am very interested in this light. Can't wait for reviews/photos. Where did you purchase it from? I didn't know it was yet available.


----------



## shelm (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

comes with a forward clicky, right?

i am


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Thanks for sharing. It does seem like a cool light and the UI seems well thought out. I, too, thought the lowest mode should be lower when I saw the specs.


----------



## buds224 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

I'm getting excited again. Had no idea this was coming out. :devil:


----------



## tcr03 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Depending on reviews this will be my next light


----------



## Calcustom (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

I ordered the light from illumination gear. Yes the light is a forward clicky. One interesting thing I found is the blue light causes some things to fluoresce. 
[h=3][/h]


----------



## buds224 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

A light like this is too rare to pass up, I ended up pulling the trigger on this at light junction. Nicely priced with the CPF coupon code.


----------



## Calcustom (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

My first attempt at beam shots. The light is about 32'' away from a piece of unfinished drywall. 
The RGB on this light are really bright in turbo mode.


----------



## Calcustom (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

The more I use this light the more I like it. I just wish the low mode was lower. Oh and my kids really like it.


----------



## buds224 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

I just know that light painting with the camera is going get more fun. I like the diffused lens over the clear one of my Quark RGB, really smoothens out the beam.


----------



## Calcustom (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

The diffused lens works good. I'd like to see some of your light painting pics


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*



buds224 said:


> I just know that light painting with the camera is going get more fun. I like the diffused lens over the clear one of my Quark RGB, really smooths out the beam.



Hopefully you will share some of your pics with us when you have some.


----------



## Calcustom (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Just wanted to add a pic of the led


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

nice pic


----------



## buds224 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Are those round corners on the emitter(s)?


----------



## slntdth93 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*



buds224 said:


> Are those round corners on the emitter(s)?



I'll guess that its just the particular angle that makes it look like that - manufacturer pics show square emitters too


----------



## Calcustom (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

No. Its the angle of the picture and the dome on the emitter


----------



## buds224 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Ahhh, got it. The dome on it makes the corners look round. LOL.


----------



## Tyler A (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Just added to my wishlist on goinggear.com so I can catch it when they have it in stock. I have a weak spot for colored LEDs


----------



## DoubleZed (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

I am also looking forward to getting this light, but is it true that unlike the ordinary D25LC2, it can't tailstand? Of course, I have read reviews that mentioned the ordinary also is kind of wobbly-ish on it's tail, but by checking the pictures of this, it seems to have the button protruding the sides.

Would be great if someone could confirm.


----------



## Calcustom (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Mine doesn't tailstand.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Eagletac's website shows that this light has a protruding forward clicky switch that is not capable of tail-standing. I would guess that one could use the reverse clicky tail-standing switch from the regular D25LC2 but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## Canuke (Jan 21, 2014)

*New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Eagletac's site shows a neutral version, but I don't see that one at retailers yet


----------



## buds224 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Finally got it, very happy with the quality. UI for the hidden modes can be cumbersome, but I really can't think of a better UI other than possibly going with a control ring, but that would add bulk.


----------



## Overclocker (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

^ looks good!

btw how easy is it to activate the "police strobe" alternating red/blue?


----------



## DoubleZed (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Looks great! I am still hesitant, though, on whether to buy it or not. I guess one thing that has slowed me down on the purchase is that in some of the pictures it seem that the "signature"(not sure if proper term) of the LEDs on a wall seems to be somewhat "skewed". I am guessing that is because of each of the LED dies not being in the center of the LED and therefore not centered against the reflector. Is this very noticeable? Or does the "textured" lens make up for it?


----------



## buds224 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*



Overclocker said:


> ^ looks good!
> 
> btw how easy is it to activate the "police strobe" alternating red/blue?



Not as easy as it may seem. It's the last of a long list of hidden modes. You have to go High -> Low -> High to get to the hidden list. Then do it over and over again until you get to the 8th mode, police strobe. 1 mistake and you have to start the sequence over again. With patience and practice, it does get easier.



DoubleZed said:


> Looks great! I am still hesitant, though, on whether to buy it or not. I guess one thing that has slowed me down on the purchase is that in some of the pictures it seem that the "signature"(not sure if proper term) of the LEDs on a wall seems to be somewhat "skewed". I am guessing that is because of each of the LED dies not being in the center of the LED and therefore not centered against the reflector. Is this very noticeable? Or does the "textured" lens make up for it?



Yes, since none of the LEDs are perfectly centered, the beam is going to be slightly skewed. I had the same results with the Quark RGB, but the frosted lens on the Eagletac at least smoothens the beam nicely; although still skewed. It's very noticeable for us with trained eyes.


----------



## 18650 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*



buds224 said:


> Not as easy as it may seem. It's the last of a long list of hidden modes. You have to go High -> Low -> High to get to the hidden list. Then do it over and over again until you get to the 8th mode, police strobe. 1 mistake and you have to start the sequence over again. With patience and practice, it does get easier.


 Does it go red/red/blue/blue or alternate red/blue? What cells are you using in these? The spec sheet says 68.5mm max but I don't know if that's a hard limit or just what ET would have us believe to sell more of their branded cells. I might be picking this one up soon!


----------



## buds224 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*



18650 said:


> Does it go red/red/blue/blue or alternate red/blue? What cells are you using in these? The spec sheet says 68.5mm max but I don't know if that's a hard limit or just what ET would have us believe to sell more of their branded cells. I might be picking this one up soon!



It goes red/red/blue/blue. I'm running the Nitecore NL186, 2600mAh....specs say 70mm on their page.


----------



## Overclocker (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*



buds224 said:


> Not as easy as it may seem. It's the last of a long list of hidden modes. You have to go High -> Low -> High to get to the hidden list. Then do it over and over again until you get to the 8th mode, police strobe. 1 mistake and you have to start the sequence over again. With patience and practice, it does get easier.





wow so they made sure you can't get into trouble with it


----------



## 18650 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*



buds224 said:


> It goes red/red/blue/blue. I'm running the Nitecore NL186, 2600mAh....specs say 70mm on their page.


 Thanks! That brings me one step closer to placing an order for one of these things.


----------



## buds224 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*



Overclocker said:


> wow so they made sure you can't get into trouble with it



I would say the hidden modes would have been perfect if they bumped the police strobe closer to the front of the line.....but as you say, they probably wanted to discourage the abuse of that mode.



18650 said:


> Thanks! That brings me one step closer to placing an order for one of these things.



No prob!


----------



## Calcustom (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

How does the Eagletac compare with the Quark RGB ?


----------



## buds224 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*



Calcustom said:


> How does the Eagletac compare with the Quark RGB ?



My initial comparisons are as follows:

- Quark RGB is slimmer and longer than the Eagletac Color
- Quark RGB will not accommodate 18650 where the Eagletac will
- Quark RGB, at least the one I have, came with a neutral White.....Eagletac Color has yet to make Neutral white readily available, if at all
- Quark RGB is reverse clicky, Eagletac Color is Forward clicky
- Quark RGB UI is momentary presses on rear switch to change modes and tight head is white, loosen to switch color; back and forth to switch between colors /// Eagletac UI tight is max, loose is medium further loosen to low; low>hi>low to go to color select; hi>low>hi to toggle between blinky modes
- Quark RGB can tailstand, Eagletac Color can not
- Quark RGB beam is a bit ringy on the outside edge shooting from reflector through a clear lens (very wide flood), Eagletac Color uses a diffused lens to smoothen beam pattern with no reflector (narrower beam with very soft edges)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Also the Quark goes much lower. The three modes on the Eagletac are fairly closely spaced - even the lowest mode is fairly bright, especially on the red. Effectively you have medium, high and higher still - there is no level equivalent to the Quark's low or moonlight.


----------



## buds224 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*



Moonshadow said:


> Also the Quark goes much lower. The three modes on the Eagletac are fairly closely spaced - even the lowest mode is fairly bright, especially on the red. Effectively you have medium, high and higher still - there is no level equivalent to the Quark's low or moonlight.



True....on the Quark RGB's lowest mode, you can look right at the LED without any discomfort.


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

The other slight quirk on the Eagletac is that (at least on my sample) the forward clicky isn't as responsive as I would like. It feels as though there is a very slight delay between the switch making contact and light coming out. It's only perhaps a fraction of a second, but just enough to be ever so slightly irksome - the whole point of having a forward clicky after all is for the momentary operation. 

Having said that, it's still a major relief being able to switch off and on again without having to wait four seconds as on the Quark.

The other big improvement is that the Eagletac's beam is smoother and more concentrated than the Quark, making the colours seem more intense. The slight non-cirularity of the beam is inevitable because of the multi-die emitter but it is actually not an issue at all in real use.

So the Eagletac almost hits the spot - with a genuine low and a more responsive switch it would be perfect. As it is, it's not quite enough to persuade me to part with the Quark - I'll be keeping both.


----------



## buds224 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*



Moonshadow said:


> The other slight quirk on the Eagletac is that (at least on my sample) the forward clicky isn't as responsive as I would like. It feels as though there is a very slight delay between the switch making contact and light coming out. It's only perhaps a fraction of a second, but just enough to be ever so slightly irksome - the whole point of having a forward clicky after all is for the momentary operation.
> 
> So the Eagletac almost hits the spot - with a genuine low and a more responsive switch it would be perfect. As it is, it's not quite enough to persuade me to part with the Quark - I'll be keeping both.



Never noticed it, but now that you mention it, I see what you're saying. Not a big deal in my book, but I just wanted to confirm that mine does the same thing. ***Oh and I'll be keeping both as well.


----------



## Calcustom (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Yea my switch is the same, but I'm ok with it. I would really like there to be a lower low that would make the light much more useful. Which light is brighter Quark or Eagletac ?


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Just done a quick side-by-side comparison in the cellar.

A direct comparison is tricky because of the different beam profiles but with both lights on max, the Eagletac certainly appears brighter on all colours. The Quark's output is spread over a much wider area though, so total light output is probably not much different. 

The beam profile on the Eagletac is much better though - a wide smooth output thanks to the diffuser. The Quark is more spread out, with less light in the centre. Especially on white, the Eagletac's beam is much more useable, and the colours seem more intense probably as a result of the more concentrated output.


----------



## tcr03 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

So im getting ready to order this light. Where is everyone getting theres. Is there any sites with discounts


----------



## pparmenter (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

I got mine at lightjunction.com


----------



## Overclocker (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## oKtosiTe (Feb 27, 2014)

Overclocker said:


>



Wow, thanks for that! I am colorblind and suffer from fairly severe nightblindness, and hope to be able to use one of these lights to aid me in telling apart certain colored objects.
Since you seem to have both these lights to compare, I would like to ask you some questions:
Are all three colors on the EagleTac brighter than the ones on the Nitecore?
Would they be bright enough to be of any use in daylight conditions on the ET? What about the NC?
Is it possible to switch between colors without blinding oneself with high output settings?

Thanks is advance.


----------



## StarsGuy (Feb 27, 2014)

Has anyone been able to find the D25LC2 Color in the Neutral White option. The Eagletac website suggests that there is a Neutral White option and the Cree XML Color LED is available in both Cool and Neutral white, but I cannot seem to find one to purchase and Eagletac customer service has been unhelpful so far...

Thanks for the help...


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow, yes, thanks for that wild video ! Luckily it's quite difficult to activate the police mode on the EagleTac, so very unlikely to set it off by accident.

The colours on the EagleTac are indeed very bright - in fact, that's one of the slight disappointments - there is no true low mode: it's as if you have high, very high and OMG !

Changing colours is done by a twist from low to high and back again - it then cycles through the different colours and you pick one by tightening again. In the process you do have to go through the highest level, but as it tends to be a two-handed job you will have the light pointed away from you at that stage. Easier to do than to describe perhaps, but it is a bit fiddly.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Feb 27, 2014)

Considering that this LED is split into 4 separate dies, I am surprised they still call it an 'XM-L'. It seems to be a completely different LED the way its designed, and if anything its closer in design appearance to the MC-E. But my question is, does each die sometimes run independently from the others? Can you switch to pure blue or green or red, and if so, do the other 3 dies shut off except for the die specific to the color you chose? Also, when you choose white, is it only the white die that comes on, or can/do they mix the other colors in a little to provide you with, maybe, an off-white color tint?


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 28, 2014)

No colour mixing - it's one die at a time.


----------



## 18650 (Feb 28, 2014)

StarsGuy said:


> Has anyone been able to find the D25LC2 Color in the Neutral White option. The Eagletac website suggests that there is a Neutral White option and the Cree XML Color LED is available in both Cool and Neutral white, but I cannot seem to find one to purchase and Eagletac customer service has been unhelpful so far... Thanks for the help...


 I don't see any suggestion of a neutral version anywhere here: http://eagletac.com/html/d25lc2color/specs.html


----------



## Canuke (Mar 1, 2014)

Eagletac mentions a neutral option here. http://eagletac.com/html/d25lc2color/features/output.html


----------



## 18650 (Mar 1, 2014)

Canuke said:


> Eagletac mentions a neutral option here. http://eagletac.com/html/d25lc2color/features/output.html


 That page mentions the XM-L2 LED under XM-L Color which makes me wonder if it's just a copy/paste job that went awry.


----------



## ReallyNerd (Mar 8, 2014)

*EagleTac, Colored Police Strobe?*

Thread Merge - Norm

Hello everyone,

I hate for this to be my first post, but I've been searching for more info on this particular EagleTac light. I came across while just browsing on YouTube. In the title it says that its a "D25LC2 Color." But, the info card on the display stand (watch the video and you'll understand what I'm saying) says that its a T200C2. My searches have turned-up nothing. Can someone help me out with this?

Oh, and to clarify, it has a "police" strobe function similar to that limited edition Jetbeam light.

Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTm981ZQC6g 

Thanks,
R.N.


----------



## shelm (May 6, 2014)

LanWolf said:


> ****


----------



## DAN92 (May 6, 2014)

However, the passage of the modes is not obvious.

My eagtac "color".


----------



## Ryp (May 6, 2014)

shelm said:


>



Don't quote it!


----------



## LanWolf (May 6, 2014)

Dan? Does yours step down on high after 200 seconda ?


----------



## DAN92 (May 6, 2014)

LanWolf said:


> Dan? Does yours step down on high after 200 seconda ?


Yes, the reduced level after 200 seconds.


----------



## LanWolf (May 16, 2014)

Well i contacted eagletac;
Tactical setting does not exist ,
the step-down/turbo will only occur with fresh batteries and there is no power save reduction setting from 23 to 9 %

Conclusion:

their product and specs pages are cuss word deleted - Norm - up: totally lying about their specs : there is no tactical setting, there is no power save reduction setting from 23 to 9 % and there is no neutral white.....
What else is a lie ? Are even the Lumens and runtimes correct ?


----------



## Stanley Spadowski (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm just randomly bumping this thread for some positive feedback, as I received a D25LC2 Color a few days ago.

I wanted a multi-color light for my tiny collection, and was pretty set on the DIY Convoy host option with the only driver out there to deal with the Cree multi-color LED, but alas Eagletac won me over with it's excellent UI. 

I'm quite content that I forked over the $70 compared to the $30 it would of costed me to put together a torch with the generic driver that is available. Every extra dollar in price comparison tangibly goes to where it counts: The lens eliminates the "donut hole" of the beam, the LED is properly powered in turbo mode, and the UI is first class and robust as per all Eagletac flashlight's standard. Also, the build, looks, and quality of the torch are of Eagletac's standard, which is to say excellent. 

I'd also like to echo a caveat mentioned elsewhere in this thread about Eagletac's modes: If Eagletac would make their "lowest" mode truly "low/firefly" they would achieve virtual perfection in their product line in my opinion. 

Cheers


----------



## Taz80 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm happy with mine, the diffused beam makes for a good task light. If I want to use it for mood lighting I stick it in a candle holder.


----------



## tcr03 (Dec 2, 2014)

well today i just cracked the lens on mine. it dropped from about 3 feet onto its side. little dissapointed, ive had 4sevens lights drop alot more from higher up and they didnt brake. still love the light, but need a new lens for it. anyone know where i can get one besides strait from eagletac


----------



## AS1379G (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*

Seems very interesting.

Does this light have setting memory?

So if I have it on red, and turn it off, would it come back on to red??


----------



## James3 (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: New Eagletac D25LC2 Color*



AS1379G said:


> Seems very interesting.
> 
> Does this light have setting memory?
> 
> So if I have it on red, and turn it off, would it come back on to red??



Yes it does


----------

